# Moving barns to a place with tonnnnns of trails



## Starlite (Jan 25, 2011)

And I have a ton of questions;

My horse is young, so I am excited to just get him out on the trail and let him see the world. But again, he is young. What do you advise in terms of tack for safety purposes? If I did come off him (God forbid) do you advise a certain type of rein? I read through the thread going now about different types of reins but their are so many differing opinions, I left feeling a little more confused than originally. I like the idea of a "keeper" - where the rein is looped through a D ring and then rigged to the saddle to keep them from coming over the top of the horses head. But do those get in your way? If there is enough slack i could see it being so you don't even notice them. I am not a fan of split reins.

Saddle: Normally i ride dressage, but dont plan on riding him in that saddle. Because he is young I like to ride on the trails in a western saddle. I have a Circle Y park and Trail. It seems fine for the short periods of time ive ridden him in it, does anyone have real world experience in a Circle Y saddle like this? Do you like it? Any other suggestions for comfortable trail saddles?

Also - what do you carry your cell phone in? I like to have it easily accesable for photo taking opportunities but don't want to drop it accidentally. Any cool gadgets you all use to keep it handy, but secured to you in case of emergency? 

And other general advice? The trails are over 900+ acres, so one could really spend a lot of time on a trail ride - what other things should I keep in mind? 

God I can't wait to get out there this spring and summer!!!


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Keep your cell phone ON you. I keep it in a pocket or there are nice little bags that fasten on your belt. I use a horn bag for everything else.

Just go and have fun.... dont over think everything.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

When we had our other two horses and would ride out in the open range, I made sure they were both good at the one-rein stop before we attempted going out of the arena. I never had to use it, but it was good security for me. Our current horse I just feel not at all ready to try that as he's a lot of horse. Have fun!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

yes. keep cell phone on YOU, not the horse.

put an ID tag on the saddle, with your cell #

put an ID inside your helmet, with your name, home # and any drug allergies, and blood type.

I ride with typical English leather reins. if they get over te horses head , in case of a fall on your part, and he steps on them, they will break at the buckle where they are thinnest.

you can always put the bridle OVER a halter, and tie the lead from the halter to the saddle bucking strap of the dressage saddle, or horn of western saddle, and OH YES , get a bucking strap and put it on your dressage saddle if you chose to ride in that saddle. 

I often carry a hoofpick (not always), almost always wear or carry a big bandana. there are a million uses for one in an emergency.

ride out with others as much as you can at first.


----------



## Starlite (Jan 25, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> yes. keep cell phone on YOU, not the horse.
> 
> put an ID tag on the saddle, with your cell #
> 
> ...


I'm hoping everyone there isn't arena only type people and I'll have friends to ride with. Fingers crossed. I already told my husband he isnt going to see me all summer with the amount of trails I'm going to have at my disposal. inkunicorn::cowboy:


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have used two type of case to hold cell phones while I ride.

This case worked great until I got a new phone, which was too big to fit any more:












Now I ride with this case:










I was somewhat skeptical that it would bounce, but I am happy to report it does not. It is also super easy to slide around, so if I want to access my phone to take pics while riding I can (normally I keep it in the small of my back).


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

If you have an iphone and and can get a lifeproof case, they make AWESOME armbands that the phone CLIPS into! Super easy for getting it in and out of for taking pics! They make them for some Samsungs now I think but not sure which.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

On my belt I carry my phone and a multi-tool. In my cantle bags I carry a backpacker first aid kit, sunscreen, hoof pick, bandanna, snack, water. I'm developing a little all-purpose emergency trail kit (small diaper, roll of vet wrap, duct tape, baling twine, zip ties) too. 

I have a thin rope halter under my bridle and scissors snap reins I can easily turn into a lead rope. I have id on her halter. I ride in a dressage saddle modified for trail riding (lots of extra dee rings, basically).

I have a green horse that I have ridden out alone quite a bit but only on short trails; we're getting closer to riding out alone for longer and more distant trails but not there yet. I love riding alone but she's still too low-miles.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Halter under the bridle with lead rope is a good idea. Not only for falls, but to tie for lunch breaks.

In my saddle bags and cantle bag I have a hoof pick, sanitary pads and vet wrap, horse neosporine, sunscreen, a small bottle of fly spray (it wears off), water, Gatorade, snack bars.

I keep my phone on me and I use My Tracks to track mileage and for the maps. I also agree that you should buy an otter box for your phone in case you do fall it will protect the phone.

I also carry a knife on my belt.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I wish I could wear a belt. my stomach is THAT big! when I have worn a belt, it gets caught over the western saddle horn if I lean forward, like going up a hill, becuase my tummy sticks out way farther than it should. I'd have to do the arm band. can't even tuck the tail of the mecate in a belt, since I cannot wear one.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Kept losing the hoof pick in my saddle bag so now I keep it tied up tight to the saddle with a latigo. Since then I've neither lost my hoof pick or had to dig for it.

You said you don't like split reins but I prefer them myself and one reason is for those come out of the saddle accidents. I've always managed to hold onto one rein without yanking my horses neck and head all out of whack doing it.

It's also important to pack food/snack, water and basic first aid kit. If there's any chance at all of rain tie up some rain gear behind your cantle. You'll appreciate it when you're an hour out and a down pour hits. Often over looked is a hat with a brim and lightly shaded sun glasses to cut down on the glare.

Optional is a small saw and clippers (rose bush size) for trail maintenance. Some where around the 5th time you've had to go around, over and under a bit of vegetation you start wishing someone would remove it for you. Then comes the realization that you are someone...

Last thing is put a clean change of clothes and boots in your vehicle for those just in case days.


----------



## horseboy1 (Mar 29, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> yes. keep cell phone on YOU, not the horse.



I can relate to keeping your phone on you. My TB I had bucked me off and ran back to the house. I broke 7 ribs etc and was able to call an ambulance. My phone was still attached to my jeans after the fall!

We are visiting AZ for a few months, out here you need a horse comb and pliers, to remove Jumping Cholla cactus segments from you or your horse if you bump into them: 










Luckily our horses have not bumped into them. They will stick to you. Really nasty!


----------

